# Downgrade from 6.1.3 to 6.1.2 or lower



## JJGeek (Feb 7, 2013)

I jail broke my phone recently with evasion and it was cool and all but I downloaded some apparently bad software and got stuck at the boot logo for a solid 7 hours I tried everything to restore it without updating but I had no choice now I want it back but I can't find my shsh files on my computer Ive heard that cydia saves them on their server not sure if that's true but would anyone happen to know how to get them off of the server or something to that effect


----------



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

hi.. did you backup you shsh in tinyumbrella if did that then it's possible to downgrade it to 6.1.2


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

First paragraph on this page at Cydia: https://cydia.saurik.com/upgrading/shsh.html

It depends on which device you have. It is not possible with 6.x currently, even if you have saved the SHSH Blob... except for small list of older devices.


----------

